# 27 Of The Most Delicious Things You Can Do To Vegetables



## Rafiki

27 OF THE MOST DELICIOUS THINGS YOU CAN DO TO VEGETABLES
Nobody puts these babies in the corner (of their plates) ~ http://www.buzzfeed.com/deenashanker/vegetables-4-eva#1gox0tw

1. ROASTED BROCCOLI WITH PARMESAN CHEESE ~ Restoring broccolis good name ~ http://www.simplyscratch.com/2014/02/perfect-roasted-broccoli.html
2. CREAMED KALE ~ For those still uninitiated to the wild world of kale, a little cream never hurt ~ http://www.ouichefnetwork.com/oui_chef/2012/03/creamed-kale-gratin.html ~ (Sub in coconut milk and voila! Paleo)
3. HOMEMADE TATER TOTS ~ Love a good tot. ~ http://www.wishfulchef.com/oven-roasted-tater-tots/
4. SPICY ROASTED BOK CHOY ~ Bok choy: So hot right now. ~ http://www.thewheatlesskitchen.com/spicy-roasted-bok-choy/
5. BROWN BUTTER SWEET POTATO ALFREDO ~ I think I just found my soulmate. ~ http://www.tablefortwoblog.com/brown-butter-sweet-potato-alfredo/#recipe
6. ASIAN-STYLE SESAME AND GARLIC GREEN BEANS ~ Fifteen minutes to heaven. ~ http://www.wishfulchef.com/sesame-garlic-green-beans/
7. CHEESY BRUSSELS SPROUTS GRATIN ~ Dear Lord ~ http://whiteonricecouple.com/recipes/brussels-sprouts-gratin/
8. PERFECT SAUTEED MUSHROOMS ~ Nothing fancy, just perfect ~ http://sweetcsdesigns.com/perfect-sauteed-mushrooms/
9. GARLIC ROASTED CHERRY TOMATOES ~ Add to anything. Anything you want to be more delicious, that is. ~ http://www.thenovicechefblog.com/2012/11/garlic-roasted-cherry-tomatoes/
10. BUFFALO CAULIFLOWER WITH BLUE CHEESE SAUCE ~ Appetizer, side dish, your entire meal: Whichever you prefer ~ http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/...ffalo-cauliflower-with-blue-cheese-sauce.html
11. TOMATO COBBLER ~ When you say Cobbler I say nothing. Im eating the cobbler ~ http://www.marthastewart.com/353816/tomato-cobbler
12. EXTRA CRISPY OVEN BAKED FRENCH FRIES ~ LOL, did you think I wasnt going to mention fries? Silly you ~ http://layersofhappiness.com/extra-crispy-oven-baked-french-fries/
13. KOLHRABI CARROT FRITTERS WITH AVOCADO CREAM SAUCE ~ See, kohlrabi can be used for more than just coleslaw! ~ http://www.acouplecooks.com/2013/01/kohrabi-fritters-with-avocado/
14. BAKED PARMESAN ZUCCHINI FRIES ~ STOP LEAVING ME OUT OF THE FRENCH FRY PARTY  Zucchini ~ http://damndelicious.net/2014/06/21/baked-parmesan-zucchini/
15. AUTHENTIC GREEK TZATZIKI ~ There are cucumbers hiding in that pot of creamy goodness ~ http://thewanderlustkitchen.com/aut...recipe/macaroni-cheese-stuffed-chile-peppers/ ~ If you need to convince yourself to eat vegetables, piling mac n cheese on top of them isnt a bad method
17. JULIA CHILDS EGGPLANT PIZZAS (TRANCHES DAUBERGINE Á LITALIENNE) ~ Dont ask questions. Just start cooking ~ http://www.kalynskitchen.com/2012/08/recipe-for-julia-childs-eggplant-pizzas.html
18. ORECCHIETTE WITH RAPINI AND GOAT CHEESE ~ BTW, rapini is just a fancy way of saying broccoli rabe ~ http://www.saveur.com/article/Recipes/Orecchiette-with-Rapini-and-Goat-Cheese
19. CREAMED PEAS AND ONIONS ~ Delish ~ http://www.bonappetit.com/recipe/creamed-peas-and-onions
20. MAPLE-GLAZED CARROTS ~ Did you know that carrots pair perfectly with butter? They do ~ http://www.saveur.com/article/Recipes/Maple-Glazed-Carrots
21. FRIED ARTICHOKE HEARTS WITH TARTAR SAUCE ~ If you cant beat em, fry em ~ http://www.saveur.com/article/Recipes/Fried-Artichoke-Hearts-with-Taratur-Sauce
22. ASPARAGUS GRUYERE TART ~ Hello, lover ~ http://www.marthastewart.com/318340...74211&slide=284861&crlt.pid=camp.vdixoeZZ0doP
23. GARLICKY SWISS CHARD AND CHICKPEAS ~ Totally works as a main, too ~ http://www.foodiecrush.com/2013/04/garlicky-swiss-chard-and-chickpeas/
24. SPINACH, FETA, AND POTATO GRATIN ~ Popeye would approve ~ http://diethood.com/spinach-feta-potato-gratin/
25. GRILLED CABBAGE WEDGES WITH SPICY LIME DRESSING ~ Dont believe the hype: Its still grilling season ~ http://breannasrecipebox.blogspot.ca/2013/05/grilled-cabbage-wedges-with-spicy-lime.html
26. VEGAN ROASTED RED PEPPER PASTA ~ If theres anything Ive learned in my life, its that all vegetables taste better with pasta ~ http://minimalistbaker.com/vegan-roasted-red-pepper-pasta-gf/
27. SWEET CORN BACON ICE CREAM WITH CACAO NIBS ~ Not a side dish, I know, but still
~ http://www.runningtothekitchen.com/2014/04/sweet-corn-bacon-ice-cream-cacao-nibs/

LINKS TO SITES
~ a couple cooks ~ acouplecooks.com
~ bon appetit ~ bonappetit.com
~ breanas recipe box ~ breannasrecipebox.blogspot.com
~ cooking stoned ~ cookingstoned.tv
~ damn delicious ~ damndelicious.net
~ diet hood ~ diethood.com
~ foodie crush ~ foodiecrush.com
~ kalyns kitchen ~ kalynskitchen.com
~ layers of happiness ~ layersofhappiness.com
~ martha stewart ~ marthastewart.com
~ minimalist baker ~ minimalistbaker.com
~ oui, chef ~ http://www.ouichefnetwork.com/oui_c...to the kitchen ~ [url]runningtothekitchen.com
~ saveur ~ saveur.com
~ simply scratch ~ http://www.simplyscratch.com/recipes
~ sweet cs designs ~ http://sweetcsdesigns.com/recipes/~
~ table for two ~ cook to love, love to cook ~ http://www.tablefortwoblog.com/
~ the food network ~ foodnetwork.com
~ the novice chef ~ thenovicechefblog.com
~ the wanderlust kitchen ~ thewanderlustkitchen.com
~ the wheatless kitchen ~ healthy. balanced. gluten free ~ [URL=http://www.thewheatlesskitchen]http://www.thewheatlesskitchen.com/recipes-3/[/URL]
~ white on rice couple ~ http://whiteonricecouple.com/food/
~ wishful chef ~ http://www.wishfulchef.com/recipe-index/


----------



## betsy10904

Thank you for all the sites. Just what I need.


----------



## Sticksandstrings

Wow!!!! Thank you! Deeee-licious ideas!!


----------



## minniemo

Many thanks Rafiki :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

